# What pedals would you recommend



## Scuzzy (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey fella's
Just wondering what some others opinions where on what effects pedals are the best "bang for the buck."
I'm currently looking into getting a wah and I'm leaning towards the Slash custom one at the local music store. Is it worth the $200 or is it a piece. Looking forward to your replies.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

If you're going Dunlop pass on the Slash wah and go for the Crybaby From Hell... it's insanely versatile and you can set it to sound like pretty much every other Dunlop wah and then some. It's like $180 I think?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

If you are going to pay $200 for a wah, I would suggest you buy a Fulltone Wah. You could shell out another $50 for the Fulltone Deluxe Wah. 

Another option is to pick up a used wah on Craigslist or eBay. I've seen Dunlops going for about $50 and Vox for about $75. I have a Vox V847 which I modded to true bypass (no more tone sucking when bypassed). I may change the inductor but as far as I'm concerned, for now it's just great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Scuzzy said:


> Hey fella's
> Just wondering what some others opinions where on what effects pedals are the best "bang for the buck."
> I'm currently looking into getting a wah and I'm leaning towards the Slash custom one at the local music store. Is it worth the $200 or is it a piece. Looking forward to your replies.


It's rare a day I'd agree a guitar product with a famous player's name attached to it is worth the bucks. Before you part with your hard earned cash for what is a barely tweaked 535Q with a lousy distortion circuit check out some nice wahs: The Fulltone Clyde or Clyde Deluxe or any of the Real McCoy Wahs. Way better build quality and bang for your buck. Pair that with an OCD or a Paul Cochran Timmy or Tim pedal and you're closer to Slash than that Dunlop was is going to get you. Dunlop does not make a Wah worth $200 IMHO. They're a sub-$100 Wah company.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not sure why everyone is into the fulltone clyde wah's so much. I had the deluxe and found that the sweep was not gradual at all...the only real problem I suppose. I replaced it with a modded vox wah from garmopat...true bypass, led idicator, has internal trim pots for Q, vol, mids and bass & gain ($150).


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's another option. Pick up a used Dunlop Crybaby for around $50 and send it to Greg at Solid Gold Sound Labs and have him mod it to your specs.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Try a tone of wahs, especially the boutique ones, fulltone, teese. I searched for a long time and was never really satisfied once it was in my setup. But I liked the high end ones the best. At $200 you're closely approaching that territory. And, I eventually settled on a wah that's not really even a traditional wah. Chicago Iron Works Parachute, it's beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Here's another option. Pick up a used Dunlop Crybaby for around $50 and send it to Greg at Solid Gold Sound Labs and have him mod it to your specs.


+1 to that suggestion. Greg will make sound top notch and it'll be your wah, your sound. Can't beat that.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Here's another option. Pick up a used Dunlop Crybaby for around $50 and send it to Greg at Solid Gold Sound Labs and have him mod it to your specs.



Gregs wah's are the best. I've never owned a better one.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

anybody got a link for Greg ?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

http://www.solidgoldfx.com/


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Here's another option. Pick up a used Dunlop Crybaby for around $50 and send it to Greg at Solid Gold Sound Labs and have him mod it to your specs.


+1 on the quote! I did the exact thing and have Greg do the "works" on it. Hands down... the BEST wah I have ever played! Go to www.solidgoldfx.com


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> http://www.solidgoldfx.com/


danke !:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys! really appreciated!:rockon2:

for anyone looking for a wah, i have a few dunlops that have already been modded as well as a few fresh ones waiting for mods. I usually sell them for 40$ + mods.

Thanks again,
Greg


----------



## trevorthegreat (Nov 26, 2007)

i say you should just get a vox wah. theyre really good if ur using it only on a guitar but i dont really like there bass wahs.my brothers vox wah is amazing and has lasted a reall long time sdsre


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Greg, do you have any soundclips of what you can do with these Wahs? My Dunlop really annoys me and rather than mess with a few wah mods myself, if you've got a fat sounding wah with a good sweep, I might be game.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> Greg, do you have any soundclips of what you can do with these Wahs? My Dunlop really annoys me and rather than mess with a few wah mods myself, if you've got a fat sounding wah with a good sweep, I might be game.


Word! I'd love to hear these differences too.


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey Guys, 

i don't have any soundclips of the wahs up but i will get on that....

For now, best thing to do would be to email me with what tone and features you're after, along with an approximate budget and it will be my pleasure to suggest a package!

[email protected]

Cheers!:food-smiley-004:
Greg


----------

